# contract help/questions



## Gloriamgo (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok, so I'm trying to get started freelancing, but I was wondering if it was absolutely necessary to have a contract for each job (which I'm thinking would be the best, really, to avoid any problems)?  And how would I go about making that contract (you know, what needs to be included in it) or where can I find one that would be suitable?  Does anyone have an example of one they can show me/send me through e-mail?  

Any help would be appreciated!  TIA


----------



## whitnie (Apr 10, 2006)

anyone? c'mon ladies Im curious about this also!!!


----------



## tarteheart (Apr 10, 2006)

At the least, you should have your quantity (how much/what is being done) and consideration (how much you're charging in return for your services) included in the contract.  Also detail your terms and methods of payment (for example, 100% up front in a personal check before any work is done?).  If you contract with a minor, have an area for a parent/guardian to agree to the contract as well (incase the minor tries to back out).  Lastly, you want a clause that says you are not liable for negligence and that your client accepts any risks associated with the service.  You can also search Google for sample contracts for services and try to modify them from there:
http://w3.pwgsc.gc.ca/sipss/pspd/ref...act-serv-e.htm

You also can go to Staples and get customizable legal forms like this:
http://www.socrates.com/business-leg...Agreement.aspx
http://www.socrates.com/personal-leg...eements-1.aspx

Always, your best and safest bet is to contact a legal professional.  Creating a contract that details all of your terms may save you in some cases, but you can also contract yourself into a corner if you don't know what you're doing.  Hope that helps anyway.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Apr 11, 2006)

Go and buy yourself the Career Guide by Crystal Wright. It has all the advice on  Makeup, Hair and Fashion Styling you will ever need. Plus she has samples of what a contract form should look like and has info on where to order those forms hth!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

as a law student, i strongly suggest a contract for any sort of exchange of services for a product. its protection for BOTH parties and it is written evidence. a contract can pull you out of a tight spot if the client has a reaction to a product, or if she accuses you of breach of contract. Tartapple makes a salient point in contracts with minors, you cannot hold minors liable for breach of payment if a legal adult is not present at the time of consent. it is imperative that you take any sort of contract serious. makeup is fun and a lot can go unwritten if it is between friends, but i've seen disputes over very silly stuff and you can never be too legally safe. 

HTH

Pm me if you would like me to look over your contract. no retainer, HAHA !


----------

